# Top artificial baits for texas gulf coast



## isle of breton (Jun 16, 2011)

On tff today I saw there was a list of the 'top producing lures for bay and surf / wade fishing on the gulf coast.' I took the liberty of adding two more to the list,[ see #11 & #12 ]. There are 2 baits on this list that i not only do not own, but have not heard of until now [ #5 & #7 ]. I intend to add both to my tackle box by the end of this coming week. If you could only pick one of the baits listed below to be your go to lure, to fish your favorite spot under ideal weather conditions...... Which one would you bring along. Repeat, only one. If your go to bait is not listed below feel free to tell us about your favorite if inclined.
#1 mirrolure 52m #2 heddon super spook/jr spook
#3 rapala skitter walk #4 spoon, gold/silver 
#5 norton sand eels #6 b&l corky
#7 brown solo #8 mirrolure catch 2000/jr
#9 mirrolure she pup #10 texas tackle factory, trout killer/rfk/tk2 
#11 chickenboy lures #12 maniac mullet


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Too many variables to say which is the best...What time of day, what the tide is doing, whether I'm fishing for quality or quantity...etc. I can promise you I'll be chunking a pink skitterwalk @ daylight this morning!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Too many variables to say which is the best...What time of day, what the tide is doing, whether I'm fishing for quality or quantity...etc. I can promise you I'll be chunking a pink skitterwalk @ daylight this morning!


x2 good luck blk Jck be safe have fun.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

You need 3 baits. One for the top. One for the middle and one for the bottom.

Beyond that is where all the arguments/personal preference starts.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Catch all Bait*

Johnson Sprite spoon ;Silver w/red tab or Gold dressed same. 1/8 or 1/4 oz less than knee deep...1/2 or 3/4 in surf.. In between that your choice...cva34


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> You need 3 baits. One for the top. One for the middle and one for the bottom.
> 
> Beyond that is where all the arguments/personal preference starts.


X2


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

All I need is tops for trout and reds and lil johns and gulp for flattys maybe a plum chart or chicken on a chain or a corky if its windy


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

...all of the above...add Saltwater Assassins.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Kelley Wigglers...
U havent tried em your missing out
They just last longer


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

A Paddle tail can be used in all depths. But I gotta have a 3" Gulp Skrimp as well.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Best baits change from area to area along the coast....On the most part, regardless, I think the one you have the most confidence in will catch you the most fish.


----------



## isle of breton (Jun 16, 2011)

*Top Artificial Baits For The Gulf Coast*

I thought of several more baits that belong on that list as soon as I posted it. Kelly Wigglers comes to mind, for their toughness and fish attraction. Yes the Salt Water Assassins definitely should be added. Also, how could a list of the best not have the Gulp Shrimp and their variations. I personally have caught more trout on the Cocahoe paddle tail soft baits in various colors than any other bait in my box. I remember wade fishing several years back on the east end of Breton island. We had worked our way out to the 3rd gut and we were casting back in toward the shore and catching trout on nearly every cast. Several fishermen in a nice Grady White center console were watching us catch fish after fish at a distance. They were good sportsmen and never once tried to encroach on the activity. I knew we were nearing our limit so I waved at the boat to come in and join us in wading. You would have thought they were kids on Christmas morning with their exuberance. They quickly moved down the beach a 100 yds and anchored up and hit the water on foot. We told them we were catching on Strawberry metal flake Cocahoe Minnows. As it turned out they had all colors of Cocahoes except the strawberry. They threw every color they had at the trout and never got a bump, and my buddy and I were still hammering away with the strawberries non stop. I know how frustrating it can be to stand next to another fisherman who is catching while I am not. Well I shared what was left in my bag with the 3 of them and soon we were all setting the hook on fish. They couldn't thank us enough when it was all over and even invited us to visit them when we were in the area. You can make friends on the water as well as any place else. Sharing with these fellows made me feel good and niether of us will ever forget it. Tight lines.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree, Too many variables to say which is the best at what time of the day and the water condition. Its easy, I need all of the above!!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Have lots of good luck on a mirrodine


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

isle of breton said:


> I thought of several more baits that belong on that list as soon as I posted it. Kelly Wigglers comes to mind, for their toughness and fish attraction. Yes the Salt Water Assassins definitely should be added. Also, how could a list of the best not have the Gulp Shrimp and their variations. I personally have caught more trout on the Cocahoe paddle tail soft baits in various colors than any other bait in my box. I remember wade fishing several years back on the east end of Breton island. We had worked our way out to the 3rd gut and we were casting back in toward the shore and catching trout on nearly every cast. Several fishermen in a nice Grady White center console were watching us catch fish after fish at a distance. They were good sportsmen and never once tried to encroach on the activity. I knew we were nearing our limit so I waved at the boat to come in and join us in wading. You would have thought they were kids on Christmas morning with their exuberance. They quickly moved down the beach a 100 yds and anchored up and hit the water on foot. We told them we were catching on Strawberry metal flake Cocahoe Minnows. As it turned out they had all colors of Cocahoes except the strawberry. They threw every color they had at the trout and never got a bump, and my buddy and I were still hammering away with the strawberries non stop. I know how frustrating it can be to stand next to another fisherman who is catching while I am not. Well I shared what was left in my bag with the 3 of them and soon we were all setting the hook on fish. They couldn't thank us enough when it was all over and even invited us to visit them when we were in the area. You can make friends on the water as well as any place else. Sharing with these fellows made me feel good and niether of us will ever forget it. Tight lines.


This is off subject, but I really appreciate this post. A lot of people point out all the negatives they run across. This is a true sportsman that shared something (catching fish and providing what was need to do so) with fellow fisherman. There are a lot of good people out there (bad ones also). I hope I have the chance to meet you down there someday.


----------



## Hooked02 (May 3, 2010)

1/2 oz Gold Spoon. It'll put food on the table every day.


----------



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

Bingo baits said:


> Kelley Wigglers...
> U havent tried em your missing out
> They just last longer


x10 and the action is great too, love the wigglers


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Been since 86 that I fished SLP, but the 52m was the goto lure....I've caught a LOT of 10-12# weakies (sea trout) up here in NJ on this (5 1/4") with a 1/4 or 3/8oz yellow or white jig head..This is my goto lure here..been a while for those too though...We are in serious shortage of these for a few years now...


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

the hook said:


> Been since 86 that I fished SLP, but the 52m was the goto lure....I've caught a LOT of 10-12# weakies (sea trout) up here in NJ on this (5 1/4") with a 1/4 or 3/8oz yellow or white jig head..This is my goto lure here..been a while for those too though...We are in serious shortage of these for a few years now...


 Not anymore... TTF has a baby ray out now that is ALMOST IDENTICAL.


----------



## isle of breton (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Hook*

Your Jersey coast post brought back a special memory to me. Back around '68' while I was soldiering at Ft Monmouth N J, I got wind that there was a 'mackeral run' going in the Atlantic waters off the coast of Jersey. Being a kid from Texas, I had no idea what a mackeral even looked like, but for $10 a pop you could get on a cut-rate charter boat and the captain even furnished a rod and reel. Once under way we traveled up the coast a ways and rounded a place known as ' Sandy Hook" and we were hell bent for the Atlantic. There were about 40 fishermen lined up around the boat railing trying to hold on for dear life and work that rod and reel once we entered the target area. Thanks to our captain, you could buy an empty 100 lb burlap potato bag for .50 cents. I didn't know if I needed a bag or not but one of the guys that had gone a few days earlier said "buy it, you will need it". I did and tied this bag to the railing at my spot to put anything I might catch in. These guys were native to Jersey, Pa. and New York, etc and I was amazed at first, just how gruff their attitude toward each other seemed. Total strangers, they just barked at each other the whole trip out. I kept thinking all hell would break out but soon learned that this was just a way of life in this part of the country. They were all bark and no bite and eventually I found it to be rather amusing. Each fishing rig came with 100 lb test line with the go-to bait being the most basic jigs I had ever seen. A chunk of lead with a crude hook with a fuzzy tail rig. Most rods had five jigs tied in a staggered pattern up and down the line. Once the bite turned on everything seemed like a blur as there were fish on everybody's line. If you had five jigs rigged, you brought five mackeral over the side. It was mayhem for about an hour and a half. Evidently there was no limit on these fish because those burlap bags were starting to fill up with fish plus there were fish flopping around everywhere on the boat. When we finally entered home port and began disembarking the craft I realized there was no way I could lift my fish bag, just too heavy. So I dragged that sucker all the way out to the parking lot. I lived in Eatontown N J and rented a room from this older Norwegian lady named Dolly. What a character she was. Before leaving on the fishing trip I informed Dolly that I might bring some mackeral home if I got lucky. She replied, "bring all you can" and I did. She helped me with gutting and gilling all those fish and it took several hours to complete this monumental task. Dolly got on the phone and began calling neighbors and friends to let them know that we had plenty of fish and to bring something to put them in to carry home with them if enterested. Boy were they ever enterested. People of all denominations came for them. There were Italian, Norwegian, Sicilian and all genre in between. I was one worn out fisherman that evening but we made a lot of people happy that day.....Tight lines. ,


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Not anymore... TTF has a baby ray out now that is ALMOST IDENTICAL.


Didn't mean the lure:biggrin:...Our weakies are hurtin'....They seam to go in "about" a 20 yr cycle. Untill 87 you could go and catch 100 "tiderunners", which are 8 to 12# fish, on a trip.... I moved here from Tx in 87, and missed this. A friend caught an 18#, 41" in 87....WR is like 19+#....Biologist told him at the dock one day(in 87) to get his fill, because that would be the end....Guy thought he was full of it, since he had lived there all his life(27 then) and caught litterally tons of these. That was it!!! He said that whatever that guy knew, he was right. They do catch a ton of them in nets for dogfood down south in winter, but...I've caught some in spring mainly when they are migrating in the inlets. Great action on light gear. I caught tons in the late 90s, but mostly up to about 20", then they just were gone again???

isle of breton, yes, that is a blast. I've done it, usually in March, for bait....freeze them. They have been scarce for years too...The jigs we used were tubes, different colors, but didn't matter...you drop[ it, and they would load up...


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

isle of breton said:


> Your Jersey coast post brought back a special memory to me. Back around '68' while I was soldiering at Ft Monmouth N J, I got wind that there was a 'mackeral run' going in the Atlantic waters off the coast of Jersey. Being a kid from Texas, I had no idea what a mackeral even looked like, but for $10 a pop you could get on a cut-rate charter boat and the captain even furnished a rod and reel. Once under way we traveled up the coast a ways and rounded a place known as ' Sandy Hook" and we were hell bent for the Atlantic. There were about 40 fishermen lined up around the boat railing trying to hold on for dear life and work that rod and reel once we entered the target area. Thanks to our captain, you could buy an empty 100 lb burlap potato bag for .50 cents. I didn't know if I needed a bag or not but one of the guys that had gone a few days earlier said "buy it, you will need it". I did and tied this bag to the railing at my spot to put anything I might catch in. These guys were native to Jersey, Pa. and New York, etc and I was amazed at first, just how gruff their attitude toward each other seemed. Total strangers, they just barked at each other the whole trip out. I kept thinking all hell would break out but soon learned that this was just a way of life in this part of the country. They were all bark and no bite and eventually I found it to be rather amusing. Each fishing rig came with 100 lb test line with the go-to bait being the most basic jigs I had ever seen. A chunk of lead with a crude hook with a fuzzy tail rig. Most rods had five jigs tied in a staggered pattern up and down the line. Once the bite turned on everything seemed like a blur as there were fish on everybody's line. If you had five jigs rigged, you brought five mackeral over the side. It was mayhem for about an hour and a half. Evidently there was no limit on these fish because those burlap bags were starting to fill up with fish plus there were fish flopping around everywhere on the boat. When we finally entered home port and began disembarking the craft I realized there was no way I could lift my fish bag, just too heavy. So I dragged that sucker all the way out to the parking lot. I lived in Eatontown N J and rented a room from this older Norwegian lady named Dolly. What a character she was. Before leaving on the fishing trip I informed Dolly that I might bring some mackeral home if I got lucky. She replied, "bring all you can" and I did. She helped me with gutting and gilling all those fish and it took several hours to complete this monumental task. Dolly got on the phone and began calling neighbors and friends to let them know that we had plenty of fish and to bring something to put them in to carry home with them if enterested. Boy were they ever enterested. People of all denominations came for them. There were Italian, Norwegian, Sicilian and all genre in between. I was one worn out fisherman that evening but we made a lot of people happy that day.....Tight lines. ,


 great story


----------



## ATXTightLines (Jul 10, 2012)

Any particular saltwater assassin colors working well in the port a area right now? Bay or surf, lemme know - I'm headin down tomorrow.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

ATXTightLines said:


> Any particular saltwater assassin colors working well in the port a area right now? Bay or surf, lemme know - I'm headin down tomorrow.


Chicken on a Chain or Bone holographic....


----------



## due_south_brewery (Nov 17, 2010)

Bingo baits said:


> Kelley Wigglers...
> U havent tried em your missing out
> They just last longer


Completely agree!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chance, the baby ray looks nothing like that bubblegum pink split tail assassin he posted a pic of. Whatchu talkin about willis?!?


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Not anymore... TTF has a baby ray out now that is ALMOST IDENTICAL.


This quote goes with that last reply, sorry

-mac-


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hogie eel diablo should be #1 on the list??? Just Sayin #2 should be a super spook clown... #3 should be a pearl chart crazy croaker... That should be all you need...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

The mirrodine xl has stolen my heart this year.


----------



## rmd1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

isle of breton said:


> I thought of several more baits that belong on that list as soon as I posted it. Kelly Wigglers comes to mind, for their toughness and fish attraction. Yes the Salt Water Assassins definitely should be added. Also, how could a list of the best not have the Gulp Shrimp and their variations. I personally have caught more trout on the Cocahoe paddle tail soft baits in various colors than any other bait in my box. I remember wade fishing several years back on the east end of Breton island. We had worked our way out to the 3rd gut and we were casting back in toward the shore and catching trout on nearly every cast. Several fishermen in a nice Grady White center console were watching us catch fish after fish at a distance. They were good sportsmen and never once tried to encroach on the activity. I knew we were nearing our limit so I waved at the boat to come in and join us in wading. You would have thought they were kids on Christmas morning with their exuberance. They quickly moved down the beach a 100 yds and anchored up and hit the water on foot. We told them we were catching on Strawberry metal flake Cocahoe Minnows. As it turned out they had all colors of Cocahoes except the strawberry. They threw every color they had at the trout and never got a bump, and my buddy and I were still hammering away with the strawberries non stop. I know how frustrating it can be to stand next to another fisherman who is catching while I am not. Well I shared what was left in my bag with the 3 of them and soon we were all setting the hook on fish. They couldn't thank us enough when it was all over and even invited us to visit them when we were in the area. You can make friends on the water as well as any place else. Sharing with these fellows made me feel good and niether of us will ever forget it. Tight lines.


That's a great story right there. Always nice to meet people like that out on the water.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Chance, the baby ray looks nothing like that bubblegum pink split tail assassin he posted a pic of. Whatchu talkin about willis?!?
> 
> -mac-


My bad... Guess I shoulda clicked on the pic to make it bigger.... Lol, look at it at a glance!!!! Looks like a wing on the bottom side of it.... But it's not!!!


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

Depends on who you ask. Ask my little boy (7 yrs old) and he will swear by Gulp worms. We were walking Walmart this spring for worms to scare some cats up in a local pond. Colton saw Gulp worms in a jar and had to have them. Last weekend we were fishing off the Dike, and he would not quit bugging me about trying those worms. I told him to break them out, and he wore out the croaker. Some of them would have been too small for bait, but he had a blast. He tells me he wants to buy me some for Christmas! LOL!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Hooked on Salt said:


> Depends on who you ask. Ask my little boy (7 yrs old) and he will swear by Gulp worms. We were walking Walmart this spring for worms to scare some cats up in a local pond. Colton saw Gulp worms in a jar and had to have them. Last weekend we were fishing off the Dike, and he would not quit bugging me about trying those worms. I told him to break them out, and he wore out the croaker. Some of them would have been too small for bait, but he had a blast. He tells me he wants to buy me some for Christmas! LOL!


Lol what a sweet boy.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Hooked on Salt said:


> Depends on who you ask. Ask my little boy (7 yrs old) and he will swear by Gulp worms. We were walking Walmart this spring for worms to scare some cats up in a local pond. Colton saw Gulp worms in a jar and had to have them. Last weekend we were fishing off the Dike, and he would not quit bugging me about trying those worms. I told him to break them out, and he wore out the croaker. Some of them would have been too small for bait, but he had a blast. He tells me he wants to buy me some for Christmas! LOL!


that's a good kid right there.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Glad to see my favorite lure is not on there!


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Best lures*

Someone said earlier, too many variables and are we talking lures for trout,reds,flatties,drum? I have compiled a list from interviews with 34 top trout fishermen in Texas. These are the folks that consistently catch giant trout, hold state records or bay body records. I am going to publish the best of the best lure list in my next book but you can get a one on one idea of the best lures in my new book "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers" at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------

